# SXY - Senex Energy



## Knucle (16 February 2011)

The name change appears to have done this stock some good.  I am waiting for the announcement that drilling has started on the Growler Field and hoping that may help the stock reach $0.50 per share.  (I own stock.)


----------



## philly (21 February 2011)

I spy with my little eye that SXY is in a trading halt this morning pending 2 announcements - 
one relating to reserve upgrades which has now already been released and details  first time 1P reserves and doubling up of P2 and P3 reserves and
the other relating to discussions with another party about a "material transaction".

I spy with my other little eye that STU another Cooper Basin explorer and producer is also in a trading halt today pending an announcement regarding a "significant corporate transaction".

And BTW SXY still holds a 20% interest in Impress and the BPT offer ends at COB today.


----------



## Mickel (21 February 2011)

Trading halt requested by SXY pending resource upgrade and possible outcome of a material transaction together with another party.

Subsequent statement increasing reserves-

1P     initial  2.3

2P   194 % increase from 1.6 to 4.7

3P  193 % increase from 4.5 to 13.2

Further statement requesting continuation of Trading Halt pending an announcement of the material transaction above.

Looks like some good times for holders including moi.


----------



## gordon2007 (21 February 2011)

philly said:


> I spy with my other little eye that STU another Cooper Basin explorer and producer is also in a trading halt today pending an announcement regarding a "significant corporate transaction".




Well played. SXY: Senex and Stuart Announce Friendly Merger


----------



## Knucle (21 February 2011)

The Senex offer to Stuart shareholders appears more generous than I would like it to be.  Has anyone got any insights into how useful the merger might be to Senex?


----------



## philly (21 February 2011)

philly said:


> I spy with my little eye that SXY is in a trading halt this morning pending 2 announcements -
> one relating to reserve upgrades which has now already been released and details  first time 1P reserves and doubling up of P2 and P3 reserves and
> the other relating to discussions with another party about a "material transaction".
> 
> ...




Well that's 3 ticks for today
reserve upgrades
merger with Stuart Petroleum
sold Impress shares to BPT

and an extensive drilling programme about to kick off.
2011 could be a company making year.
I am a holder


----------



## philly (21 February 2011)

Knucle said:


> The Senex offer to Stuart shareholders appears more generous than I would like it to be.  Has anyone got any insights into how useful the merger might be to Senex?




Hi Knucle
A presentation was released to the ASX this afternoon. It shows the effect of the merger. There is no doubt that STU is a nice fit. As to the premium paid well hopefully by the end of the year  we will have recovered it twice over or more.


----------



## bazollie (21 February 2011)

What I like about this announcement is that this will increase SXY's exposure to Potential Tight Gas Fields that lots of companies have succesfully produced from in the Texas Region in the U.S. 
They have cash reserves plus a whole new Management team with great experience in building significant value in companies. 
I have held for at least 12 months and will continue to hold!

Regards
Bazollie


----------



## isplicer (22 February 2011)

Any idea why the share price is closing lower despite the obvious positive growth indicators (mainly the merge with STU, amongst other things)?


----------



## Knucle (1 March 2011)

Isplicer - The market may have believed the offer to Stuart shareholders was a little generous.  I guess it was not if the exploration permit areas which Stuart has can reasonably be expected to be as useful as some other areas in the Cooper have been.  At any rate, the share price for Senex appears to be starting to come back.  With drilling reports for the current well about to come in and drilling in the growler field about to start, we should see some steady rises over the next couple of months.  (All the more reason for the Stuart shareholders to be happy.)

By the way, the code for Senex "SXY" is pretty much an abbreviation for the universally complementary term "sexy".  Let's hope that Senex turns out to be a really sexy stock in 2011.  Despite a history of slow delivery on promises (in times when this company went by its former name under its former management) there is good reason to believe that things really may happen in the next 12 months.  Can we reach $1 per share by the end of the year?  Any opinions anyone?  (I own stock in SXY ('sexy' energy) by the way.)


----------



## isplicer (8 April 2011)

Not a bad run today! STU takeover almost complete - this run *could* continue


----------



## Knucle (22 July 2011)

Any predictions for Senex over the coming few months.  Can the 700,000 barrels of oil production be achieved for this financial year?  700,000 barrels is worth about $70,000,000 isn't it.  With market capitalisation of about $230,000,000 this seems significant.  (I own shares in Senex.)


----------



## tezzdoggy (12 September 2011)

*senex*

what do you guys reckon on senex (syx)


----------



## Knucle (12 September 2011)

I think that in the next month or so there will be a bit of peak in value as the Growler field reopens and the development wells there kick off.  I don't doubt that SXY has timed its capital raising to more or less coincide with this.  After that I guess prices will fall back a bit before rising slowly in the longer term as pipelines get built and as production is ramped up.  I would expect significant gain over the next year assuming the recently announced production target looks like being achieved.  Over the next few years I think that there should be very significant gains in the lead up to the start of gas production from company's the coal seam gas reserves.  All of this is somewhat subject to the world not falling off a financial cliff because of Greek or other European default etc etc.  There is also the possibility of a take-over bid.  QGC etc must be thinking about having a go with SXY's coal seam gas reservers and possibly extensive unconvential gas reserves.  A bid would have the potential to lift the SXY price a little earlier.  (I own stock in SXY.)


----------



## Knucle (12 November 2011)

Anyone with an opinion about how high Senex may go during this current run? 700,000 barrels is worth about $70M isn't it?  What market capitalisation does an annual production of this size (if achieved) suggest in combination with the promise of future production of coal seam gas?  Any comments???  (I hold Senex.)


----------



## Edwood (12 December 2011)

SXY having a good run, looking extended after today's pop and could see some consolidation but all looking pretty positive...


----------



## Edwood (6 January 2012)

still consolidating & holding up nicely, should see a run to recent highs before too long


----------



## Knucle (8 January 2012)

Edwood said:


> still consolidating & holding up nicely, should see a run to recent highs before too long




Impress me by giving a more precise timeframe and your reasons.  What is a reasonable value for these shares at current oil and gas prices?:guitar:


----------



## Edwood (10 January 2012)

Knucle said:


> Impress me by giving a more precise timeframe and your reasons. What is a reasonable value for these shares at current oil and gas prices?:guitar:




so you want precise timeframe, rationale and target valuation?  lol not looking for much then Knucle 

what data do you have now to help with a valuation?
in terms of current oil prices - SXY is significantly outperforming oil.  while trend is same direction I'm not sure we can read too much into relationship with current oil prices.  

Seems there is more going on with SXY - hopefully its not simply the s3xy new symbol


----------



## Edwood (10 January 2012)




----------



## Knucle (10 January 2012)

Edwood - you misunderstand me.  I know that S3XY is not rising in line with rises in oil and gas prices.  It is rising because it is coming into meaningful production at long last.  Oil in the short term and CSG in the longer term (and maybe unconventional gas in the longer term as well).  What I want to know is, given what production will probably be and what reserves S3XY has, what is a reasonable share price.  

The stock certainly had a good day today which makes me very happy as I have quite a bit of it.


----------



## Edwood (12 January 2012)

glad to hear Knucle, been a good couple of days alright!

sorry I can't help with a target valn.  
But current price action looks a bit toppy - would like to see it hold up for another push higher, but with the 1:1 about done, reasonable chance we'll head back into the low 60's


----------



## Knucle (13 January 2012)

Edwood said:


> glad to hear Knucle, been a good couple of days alright!
> 
> sorry I can't help with a target valn.
> But current price action looks a bit toppy - would like to see it hold up for another push higher, but with the 1:1 about done, reasonable chance we'll head back into the low 60's




What's a "1:1"?

Shares touched 80 cents again today.  I have not yet looked at what they finished at.  I don't think they will go below about 70 cents.


----------



## Edwood (13 January 2012)

here's the 1:1 Knucle - could see higher but target nearly complete otherwise - could see another push higher.  if its not a decent drive then risk is previous support.  (I hold SXY btw)


----------



## Knucle (16 January 2012)

SXY certainly didn't go lower today.  What is going on with these?  Why are they flying?


----------



## mr. jeff (17 January 2012)

In the AFR today with takeover speculation. They have been well media'd lately and now everyone wants a bit in case there is a takeover offer. Additionally they stand to have some very large resources at their command and just the idea of that is very attractive to some of the companies from Canada and the US that have some experience in alternative gas technology. Probably about 10 3b's waiting to be posted.

Combined with DLS, BPT, ICN you would think the market was performing like a bubble right now.


----------



## Knucle (18 January 2012)

"Probably about 10 3b's waiting to be posted."

What does this mean?  What is a "3b" and what is a "3b" doing when it is "waiting to be posted"?


----------



## mr. jeff (18 January 2012)

Knucle said:


> "Probably about 10 3b's waiting to be posted."
> 
> What does this mean?  What is a "3b" and what is a "3b" doing when it is "waiting to be posted"?




An appendix 3b is posted when there is a substantial share transaction or issue etc. 
What I am trying to say is that there seems to have been some very aggressive and large parcel buying lately, and hence the expectation that we will in turn be notified of some large transactions over the past weeks. Of course this means nothing as the buying has already occurred as you can see in the stock movement....

Awaiting further action.


----------



## Knucle (20 February 2012)

I think it would be fair to say that the SXY share price is on the move again though I don't know the reason for the rises in the last week.  Were there new estimates to be released for gas and oil reserves held by the company?


----------



## pavilion103 (22 February 2012)

Interesting day again. I got in on 20/2 and out today. Nice 2.5R profit in 2 days. 

Is it likely going to struggle to go higher with that much selling today? It shot up to $1.075 fairly quickly today, back down to $1.01, up to $1.06 and then closing at $1.025.

I'm sitting back and watching the next move.


----------



## Edwood (22 February 2012)

Knucle said:


> I think it would be fair to say that the SXY share price is on the move again though I don't know the reason for the rises in the last week.  Were there new estimates to be released for gas and oil reserves held by the company?




its on a solid run alright Knucle, great to see.  todays spike might mark the top of the move for a bit now and we will likely see some consolidation, but otherwise definitely looking strong.


----------



## Knucle (22 February 2012)

Reader Please Note:- I hold SXY shares so if you buy them you may be benefiting me ...

I am not so sure we have reached the top of the run.  I think the December Quarter Report said that new resource evaluations were to be released in February.  If this is the case then the recent drilling that has gone on (and which is continuing to go on) could mean a significant lift in estimates of resources in place.  This would give things a real kick along I'd think.  In addition, the extra Growler wells coming on line have got to be good for production and may mean that 700,000 barrel target for FY11/12 will be exceeed.  These things plus high oil prices and talk of take-over and the evaluation of shale gas reserves as well as the chance of new fields being found should keep interest high.  My guess (it is a guess) is that we will see $1.30 being paid for shares before 20 March.  Does anyone want to put in a counter guess?

I hold shares in this company and increased buying interest may benefit me.


----------



## Edwood (2 March 2012)

so what the funk happened today then?  someone kick the plug out?

Looking like the start of the bend at the end, likely time to hop off the trend


----------



## RP_Automotive (20 March 2012)

Big jump this morning with a decent amount of volume? What do you guys think? It's up almost 20% over the past few weeks. 

I think the combination of the good results at Kato plus the pending testing in the Cooper Basin might be keeping it going? 

I hold a small parcel.


----------



## Knucle (20 March 2012)

So Edwood, I was a little over optimistic but not by much.  I had predicted $1.30 by today but the market only managed $1.22.  I am not sure what today's surge was about.  However, it is about time that the latest Cooper Basin exploratory hole reached its maximum depth.  If we get good news on that or on any number of other things in the next few days we might get to $1.30.  We still have not heard about the reserve upgrades which the company's quarterly report had said were coming.

I hold shares in Senex.  Please don't decide to buy, hold or sell Senex shares based on my comments.


----------



## chakvetadze (24 March 2012)

Two broker upgrades have helped the price. RBS Morgans say BUY up to $1.25.
One fund manager I spoke to bought a stack of these around 40c. I asked him what other oil/gas plays he liked. Only buying one other stock at the minute. EXE. He reckons it's a 10 bagger for sure. Keep an eye on it over the next 12 months.


----------



## Edwood (29 March 2012)

chakvetadze said:


> Two broker upgrades have helped the price. RBS Morgans say BUY up to $1.25.
> One fund manager I spoke to bought a stack of these around 40c. I asked him what other oil/gas plays he liked. Only buying one other stock at the minute. EXE. He reckons it's a 10 bagger for sure. Keep an eye on it over the next 12 months.




lets hope we don't see the 'curse of the broker 10-bagger' then...


----------



## Edwood (20 April 2012)

sold my holding today Knucle, now watch it go to 1.50 in short order ha ha


----------



## Gringotts Bank (21 April 2012)

I just bought at close today, so I hope the 1.50 comes about!

*S*e*X**Y* Snatcher... it's all making sense.  

Inclusion in asx 200 means some much bigger trade sizes going through.  Price not really impacted as yet.


----------



## Edwood (23 April 2012)

good luck GB, didn't realise it was coming into ASX200, SXY could get going then.

Mrs Ed wants a new kitchen so SXY had to go (I wear the trousers in our relationship albeit under my apron  )


----------



## Edwood (27 April 2012)

bit of divergence on the MACD & RSI, might see SXY come off a bit


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 April 2012)

Yes looking a touch weak today Ed.  Would like to see a break above 1.20 by next week.


----------



## Bennettaru (9 May 2012)

A few good announcements by Senex should see some positive growth over the coming months. 

At least we all hope


----------



## Edwood (9 May 2012)

I'll take a look at buying back in around the 80c mark
Oil price dropping, and a placement at 102c not helping


----------



## Bennettaru (9 May 2012)

As a fellow investor I'd like to see it not go back under 80c however be that the case I may have to splurge the account and treat myself to sumore.

At the moment I think it be likely.


----------



## Edwood (9 May 2012)

I can remember when VPE went from 12c to 24c in a couple of days - then cr4pped itself over a period of years
I hoep this is not a case of a SXY new code fooling the masses before the same eventuality


----------



## Edwood (14 May 2012)

daily candle well outside the bolly meaning there could be a short-term bounce, but on the weekly the lower bolly is closer to that gap around 65c.


----------



## springhill (22 June 2012)

Senex have been busy cap raising and pumping out news of oil prospects.

Out today.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120622/pdf/426zp8h142lv25.pdf
Senex Energy Limited (Senex) is set to commence a two well oil exploration program with Ambassador Oil and Gas Limited (Ambassador) following the release of the Century Drilling Rig 3 from the Talaq-1 well site following successful completion of drilling and casing. Talaq-1 is now suspended awaiting fracture stimulation.

Century Rig 3 is currently rigging up at the Shocking-1 well site in PEL 516 (Senex: 100%), 65 km south-east of Moomba. Shocking-1 is the first of two conventional oil wells to be drilled in joint venture with Ambassador following the execution of a farm-in agreement.

The Shocking-1 well is targeting mean recoverable oil potential of greater than 250,000 barrels of oil primarily from the Murta, McKinlay, and Birkhead formations. Secondary targets include the Mid-Namur and Hutton Sandstone formations.

Under the terms of the farm-in agreement, Ambassador will pay 100% of drilling costs to earn a 60% interest in each successful prospect. Following the drilling of Shocking-1, Century Drilling Rig 3 will move to the second farm-out well location, Kruger-1 (refer attached map).

Also out today.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120622/pdf/426zh3pndysktk.pdf

Senex Energy Limited (Senex) has been advised by Santos Limited, the operator of the ATP 752P joint venture in the Queensland Cooper Basin, that the Cuisinier-5 oil appraisal well has been cased and suspended as a future oil producer after successfully intersecting a 12.8 metre gross oil column.

The Cuisinier-5 appraisal well spudded on 10 June 2012 and reached a total depth of 1,751 metres on 13 June 2012. Wire line logs confirmed the presence of a 12.8 metre gross oil column in the oil-bearing sands of the 
Murta Formation over the interval 1,632.0 to 1,644.8 metres with interpreted net oil pay of 2.0 metres.

Cuisinier-5 is the second of four wells to be drilled in the Barta Block in the current drilling campaign. Cuisinier-6, the next well in the schedule, is expected to spud this weekend, and will be followed an exploration well.

Saxon Rig 184 has now mobilised to the Cuisinier-6 location, approximately 1,300 metres northeast of the Cuisinier-1 discovery well. Drilling of the well is scheduled to begin on the 23 June 2012, targeting a total depth of 1,754 metres.

They have also completed the institutional portion of $155m cap raising.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120621/pdf/426yqzqsw4rc7p.pdf

KEY POINTS
 The Institutional Placement closed well oversubscribed with strong support from both existing shareholders and new investors
 The Institutional Entitlement Offer was also strongly supported by eligible institutional investors, and the small shortfall was covered many times over
 The fully underwritten Retail Entitlement Offer will open on Wednesday, 27 June 2012 and will raise approximately $77 million, inclusive of The Sentient Group’s commitment for its 16.6% entitlement under the Retail Entitlement Offer


----------



## Edwood (26 June 2012)

Edwood said:


> daily candle well outside the bolly meaning there could be a short-term bounce, but on the weekly the lower bolly is closer to that gap around 65c.




there's 65c hit today & gap filled.  If SXY can put in a low here it could be a good sign with divergence on the MACD & RSI.


----------



## jancha (4 July 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I just bought at close today, so I hope the 1.50 comes about!
> 
> *S*e*X**Y* Snatcher... it's all making sense.
> 
> Inclusion in asx 200 means some much bigger trade sizes going through.  Price not really impacted as yet.




What happened to the $1.50? 
All very quiet on this thread soon as the sp started tanking.
Anyone still holding?
 I'm looking at the charts and thinking a buy at this point. I'd be interested to know what boogo or tech thoughts on this would be if they happened across this thread?


----------



## Edwood (4 July 2012)

should fill the gap to 85c & challenge 1.00 again Janga.  If it can clear a buck 1.10 is possible.  Plenty of divergence on the indys - dyor etc


----------



## Boggo (4 July 2012)

jancha said:


> I'm looking at the charts and thinking a buy at this point. I'd be interested to know what boogo or tech thoughts on this would be if they happened across this thread?




This was actually one of five that I saved a screen capture of on the 26th June.
It was a nice retracement of between 50% and 61.8% of the last run up but I tend to prefer the wave C to be closer to the lenght of the wave A.

I placed it in a watchlist but had a few better opportunities present themselves, nice potential target area though.

Cheers boogo 

(click to expand)


----------



## Edwood (6 July 2012)

nice one boogo - whats the pink box below?  if RSI turns below 50 (daily) we could be seeing that box


----------



## Boggo (6 July 2012)

Edwood said:


> nice one boogo - whats the pink box below?




That is the typical Wave C target, ie one of three, Minimum, Typical and Maximum.
I usually prefer if the downtrend stabilises around the typical (pink), tends to be more reliable.


----------



## Edwood (26 July 2012)

more than 50% retrace from the high - I don't follow news or announcements on SXY, have they made any justification for the collapse?  pretty poor form imo if they haven't


----------



## springhill (26 July 2012)

Edwood said:


> more than 50% retrace from the high - I don't follow news or announcements on SXY, have they made any justification for the collapse?  pretty poor form imo if they haven't




There are hundreds of charts that look like this over the last 6 month timeframe. Actually most don't have the initial rise that SXY did over the first half of the 6 month period, so at least there was an opportunity to make money here.
I would put the fall down to market sentiment, as with most other stocks.


----------



## Clansman (26 July 2012)

Up on speculation, down on fundamentals is the order of the day, Senex is but one to be hit hard in what has been somewhat of a bubble for this type of energy requirement.
The high capital requirements and the lack of profits as yet forthcoming, not to mention the environmental drawbacks are beginning to hit home now.


----------



## springhill (7 August 2012)

*Indy-1 coal seam gas exploration well delivers good results*


Senex Energy Limited (Senex), as Operator of the Queensland ATP 771P joint venture, advises that the drilling and testing results for the Indy-1 coal seam gas (CSG) exploration well have indicated good coal and carbonaceous shale thickness with good permeability.
Indy-1 was drilled to investigate the CSG potential of the Walloon Coal Measures in the north western region of the Queensland Surat Basin, approximately 36.5 kilometres south of Injune.
The well was spudded on 24 July 2012 and reached a total depth of 350.6 metres. Almost 275 metres of core was collected, with 10 coal and carbonaceous shale core samples currently being analysed for gas content, composition, saturation and other attributes.
During the coring of the Walloon Coal Measures 7.3 metres of net coal in the Juandah and Taroom Coal Measures was intersected along with 5.3 metres of net gas bearing carbonaceous shale.
In addition, four successful drill stem tests were conducted over intervals in both the Juandah and Taroom Coal Measures to evaluate the potential for gas deliverability, with good permeability recorded. The rig has now moved to the Indy-2 location and spudded on 6 August 2012.
Senex holds a 45% interest in ATP 771P and the neighbouring ATP 593P and is Operator.


----------



## New World Order (3 April 2013)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/announcements.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=sxy&timeframe=D&period=W


Hornet-1 flows at over two million cubic feet per day 


Pre market spike then falls????????????/

can anyone illuminate on this for me


----------



## rbgmauq (5 April 2013)

Technical sentiment is quite positive and improving. Looking for a move over 0.77.


----------



## pixel (12 July 2013)

rbgmauq said:


> Technical sentiment is quite positive and improving. Looking for a move over 0.77.




It did - in April.
And I thought it might again in the latest move. But the words "plugged and abandoned" in  today's JV announcement are likely to throw a spanner into the works. 





Glad I sold when it hit resistance at the one-year EMA.


----------



## pixel (12 July 2013)

Apologies - my mistake: I got my Hoopers and Worriors mixed up :1zhelp:


----------



## Rokewa (12 December 2013)

*SXY :  Senex*

Good day

I am a Fan of Senex. Noticed some huge x trades today. The market continues to shrug off good news. Wondering who is buying in and who is selling out. Price dropped two cents.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Faramir (10 August 2014)

This is my first Spec stock. (My 6th stock over all). I brought them Thur 24 Jul. 2142 shares @ $0.695. Now it is $0.635. I guess that the Announcement they were going to make on Mon 31 Jul would be positive. I thought there would be an increase of volume from the back of this news. How wrong I am? There are more sellers than buyers at the moment. During June and much of July, SP was going sideways with little action volume wise.

I have been following SXY for a short time. They have no debt. They scored a good deal with Origin Energy back in Feb 2014. The balance sheet looks good to me. Then I found out that they have issued lots, I mean of lots of shares. I didn`t studied SXY as much as I thought I did. I thought I could ride the coat tails of an LNG price boom. After to SXY Half Yearly podcast, they sold me.

So I speculated that after their June quarter announcement, things would look rosy. I was deciding between Beach Energy or Senex Energy. I should have spent more time on Beach Energy research. I was trying to beat a SP spike. (Still feeling a bit sad after missing SPL price spike mid July).

Now that Senex have good wells in Cooper Basin, my preferred option is to hold. Need to learn to read charts. Need to time things better. I believe that they have a good future. Only time will tell.


----------



## goccipgp (11 August 2014)

Looks like there was an opportunity to make money here. Six months target at au stoxline is set to 0.815.


----------



## crypto (11 August 2014)

Another 'plugged and abandoned' statement in the most recent drilling report.


----------



## tradernor (19 October 2014)

Article from Seeking Alpha about Senex Energy, its 2P reserves, its EV/2P reserves ratio and comparison to other Australian energy companies like Santos, Drillsearch, Beach Energy etc. 
See the middle of the article to find all these ratios:


http://seekingalpha.com/article/2566285-petroamerica-my-additional-take


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 October 2014)

goccipgp said:


> Looks like there was an opportunity to make money here. Six months target at au stoxline is set to 0.815.



Maybe the oil price dragged them down this last leg but WTI may have found a low and SXY has responded accordingly with a 5% rise on previous day close. Certainly have a great wordsmith on board with glowing reports, presentations and outlooks but materially they do have some substance I think. Not a holder at present.


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 November 2014)

Wysiwyg said:


> Maybe the oil price dragged them down this last leg but WTI may have found a low and SXY has responded accordingly with a 5% rise on previous day close. Certainly have a great wordsmith on board with glowing reports, presentations and outlooks but materially they do have some substance I think. Not a holder at present.



Well I got it wrong on this occasion as crude has slipped further and my recent entry was too soon with good money following bad in the last few sessions. The upward breakout rejection then a doji day of indecision was a hint at further downside but I took the trade on thinking crude had bottomed out but no. Now SXY could possibly look at the 42c to 44c range for support on a historical resistance area from 3 to 4 years ago since we are at new lows as well as the lower down trend line. Another factor is a possible dry well at Akela1. My own assessment of where the price could go in the near term although things can get better or worse in a very short time in the oil game.


----------



## shouldaindex (11 January 2015)

Just a bump for SXY.  

They've targetted a tripling of production and reserves by 2018, which would see EPS multiply very handsomely (assuming no dilution).

Can they deliver?


----------



## greggles (31 July 2018)

Senex Energy has seen a share price lift this morning following the release of their Quarterly Report. Here are the Highlights:






You can listen to this morning's conference call here: http://www.openbriefing.com/OB/3006.aspx

Cash balance at end of the quarter was $66.5 million.

In terms of the SXY chart, it has been range trading for the last four months between 39c and 46c. Today it gapped up, opening at 43.5 and is currently trading at 44.5c, not far from the upper edge of the recent range.

Given today's strong quarterly results, I think that it is likely that SXY is going to move up and out of its current trading range and should break through 50c in the short term.


----------



## Faramir (31 July 2018)

Thank you @greggles for bringing Senex to our attention. During its dark days, a simple motto:
*Growth
Accelerated
Strategy*
I tried to get into the gas story. Picked up a parcel $0.27 and another $0.145. Felt so stupid when it hovered around 12cents during its dark days.

I was going to sell once it broke $0.40 but I am hanging on for now. There's more legs in Senex. Especially when the East Coast needs GAS.


----------



## Parse (28 February 2019)

Senex seems to be a position of relative strength now, in my humble opinion and I think it's SP will be on the rise as oil prices increase through March. SXY's recent half yearly report identified the following key highlights:

• 49% increase in production to 557 kboe (H1 FY18: 374 kboe) from new oil wells online and higher gas volumes.
• 33% second quarter ramp - up in Roma North gas production , with half year production of 134 kboe (H1 FY18: 18 kboe).
• 44% increase in sales revenue to $43 million (H1 FY18: $30 million) on higher production and prices.
• 74% increase in EBITDAX to $17 million (H1 FY18: $10 million) from leverage to increasing production and prices, and continuing focus on strict cost  control.
• $20 million turnaround in operating cash flow to $14 million (H1 FY18: - $6 million), demonstrating underlying strength of business.
• Financial close of $150 million debt facility to fund Surat Basin gas development projects.
• Final Investment Decisions for Project Atlas and Roma North to deliver gas production of 48 TJ/d (~3 mmboe per annum), with expansion potential, by the  end of FY21.
• Major Surat Basin project milestones , including WSGP environmental approvals, Roma North civil works and pipeline, and Project Atlas environmental  submissions.
• Gemba - 1 gas flow rates of 8 mmscfd on test, indicating a potential new Cooper Basin gas resource.

There's a $20 million turnaround in operational cash flow in there. Something that should please the market.


----------



## Parse (29 March 2019)

Ahh back to this massively popular thread on Senex Energy 

Seems a number of the oil/gas stocks are not moving as much as the oil price these days. Some of them, like Senex, are also hitting new milestones which also don't seem to draw any of the bears to the stock.

On the 27th of March Senex announced it had secured final environmental approval for Project Atlas. Projeect Atlas comprises drilling of around 100 natural gas wells and infrastructure in Queensland. Senex has made other positive moves forward in recent times as well and I believe it's share price is set for an increase.

Hopefully market tensions and various global "fears" subside in the near future and help bring the bears back to the market with companies like Senex.


----------



## Smurf1976 (29 March 2019)

Parse said:


> Seems a number of the oil/gas stocks are not moving as much as the oil price these days.



Something to be conscious of is to what extent these companies are "oil" companies and to what extent they are "gas" companies since the two markets are different with oil being the more valuable of the two commodities both on a volume basis and on an energy content basis.


----------



## Parse (28 May 2019)

Senex has been going through a bit of a rough patch with the markets. 

13/05/2019   Senex Energy Downgraded to Neutral from Outperform by Credit Suisse
13/05/2019   Senex Energy Price Target Cut 28% to A$0.36/Share by Credit Suisse
01/05/2019   Senex Energy Price Target Raised 7.9% to A$0.41/Share by Morgan Stanley
01/05/2019   Senex Energy Downgraded to Neutral From Buy by Citi
01/05/2019   Senex Energy Price Target Cut 15% to A$0.41/Share by Citi
01/05/2019   Senex Energy Price Target Raised 5.7% to A$0.56/Share by Canaccord Genuity
Don't you just love these! Makes me wonder if they actually know something or are just rolling the dice.

Anyway yesterday Senex announced they have started commissioning the Roma North gas facility. This facility will provide ~6 PJ/year (16 TJ/day) of initial gas processing capacity that eventually could be increased to ~18 PJ/year (48 TJ/day).

Senex looks undervalued at the moment in my opinion (also Morningstar think it's undervalued) and I think a bit of a bounce is in order. Sounds like a pick for June, assuming the price doesn't go up to much before the end of May.


----------



## Parse (27 June 2019)

Well June didn't pan out as planned. Actually the month was a bit of a fizzer for most all Energy stocks. A few things have started to stabilise as the end of the month approaches and the sentiment in energy seems to have turned around a little. Senex made a couple of interesting announcements in June including:

Senex Energy Ltd (Senex, ASX: SXY) announced it had agreed a domestic gas sales agreement for up to 10.5 petajoules (PJ) of natural gas with leading glass - packaging manufacturer O-I Australia (on June 11th). However this contract does not come into effect until 2021, so the market wasn't moved much by it.
And on June 17th - Senex and Jemena agree $50 million infrastructure deal. This one looks more interesting but still is a long term outlook within the Senex overall plan. Again not a huge market mover in terms of share price.

That deal is interesting however. https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190617/pdf/445wlcxpvfpm29.pdf

I still think the Senex share price is due for an increase and hopefully expect that to be in July, thus it's my pick for the month!


----------



## Parse (30 August 2019)

Ahh good old Senex. Well actually it hasn't been that good and it's not really that old. However they did release their annual on the 20th and some interesting take outs from this are:

Total production up 43% to 1.2 mmboe:
A near five - fold increase in Surat Basin gas production, with Roma North daily production exceeding 8 terajoules in the fourth quarter

Sales revenue up 34% to $94 million:
Significant production growth and higher realised oil prices

Underlying EBITDAX up 49% to $39 million:
Margin expansion supported by stable oil operating costs

Strong cashflow generation:
$45 million operating cashflow (FY18: $5 million)

Seems to be muddling around the mid 30's still though. Most probably because of the global distaste for the oil/gas markets at the moment. Overall this is a fairly good result IMO and I think it only needs a slight change in sentiment towards the Energy sector. Thus I am picking it to do better in September.


----------



## Smurf1976 (30 August 2019)

Parse said:


> with Roma North daily production exceeding 8 terajoules in the fourth quarter



To put that in perspective, on the wholesale spot market that's worth about $63,000 per day. 

If they've hedged by whatever means then presumably the price wouldn't be too far from that.

Not huge $ but it's not zero either.


----------



## Parse (30 September 2019)

Not an awful lot has happened with Senex in the last month yet I still feel it's a little undervalued on the market. A recent notice of Oilex's intention to acquire 27 Petroleum Retention Licenses in the Cooper-Eromanga Acreage arrived late on the 27th so we shall see what the market thinks of that announcement.

Otherwise no news is good news and Senex can still make smal gains during October.


----------



## barney (30 September 2019)

Parse said:


> Otherwise no news is good news and Senex can still make smal gains during October.




I see EIG sold its 9% stake on 25th Sep …. 6% of that taken up by Regal Funds, RFM at 37 cents (UBS, Credit Suisse, Morgan Stanley, Merrill Lynch) ….. nothing too unusual in all that but I guess it sets a line in the sand …… Volume has been very tame apart from the bulk change of shares.


----------



## Telamelo (14 July 2020)

SXY - Delivers major Surat Basin Gas reserves upgrade!

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200714/pdf/44khvh47wkcv74.pdf

FY20 achievements:

 80 well drilling campaign successfully completed
 All 80 wells brought onto production
 First gas production and gas sales from Atlas
 Daily production rate increased from ~7 TJ/day to now >37 TJ/day
 278% increase in total Surat Basin gas production to 7.2 PJ
 Roma North consistently producing above nameplate capacity
 Tracking rapidly towards initial production target of 48 TJ/day

Senex Energy Limited (SXY) will release its June 2020 quarterly report (Q4 FY20) tomorrow
Wednesday, 15 July 2020.

DYOR Cheers tela 

SXY currently @24.5c +6.52%


----------



## Telamelo (14 July 2020)

SXY market depth is bullish

284 buyer's for 13,370,430 units vs 172 sellers for 7,379,034 units


----------



## Telamelo (14 July 2020)

SXY - market depth looking healthier/bullish now @25c +8.7% today! 

299 buyers for 13,634,849 units vs 159 sellers for 7,295,770 units

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (14 July 2020)

Telamelo said:


> SXY - market depth looking healthier/bullish now @25c +8.7% today!
> 
> 299 buyers for 13,634,849 units vs 159 sellers for 7,295,770 units
> 
> Cheers tela



https://simplywall.st/stocks/au/energy/asx-sxy/senex-energy-shares#intrinsic-value

states "fair valuation" of 69c !!!

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (16 July 2020)

OPEC will roll back production cuts by 2.1 million barrels per day from August.

Crude stockpiles fell 7.5 million barrels for the week ending July 11.

The outsize draw propelled crude prices up by 2.2%

“Crude prices jumped (after) following both the OPEC+ recommendation to slowly bring back some oil supplies, and after the EIA crude oil inventory report showed a much larger draw and some signs that demand is improving,” said Ed Moya, an analyst at New York’s OANDA.

Another positive for the likes of  SXY  (I hold) no doubt.

https://m.investing.com/news/commod...draw-overwhelms-opec-rollback-on-cuts-2230471

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (16 July 2020)

SXY storming higher.. up another +9.62% !!! Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (16 July 2020)

SXY closed @28.5c (+9.62%) on 2.65 times normal volume. The stock importantly crossed above its 200 day moving average, improving its long-term outlook by crossing above that critical trendline.

https://www.tradingview.com/symbols/ASX-SXY/technicals/


----------



## Telamelo (17 July 2020)

big linewipe hit in one go @29c ! we're into 29.5c

SXY target price upgrade:
• We upgrade FY20e EBITDA by 12% on stronger than expected revenues, and
reported net debt levels (cash conversion review). Our price target is +29% to
A$0.45/sh on a review of long term production forecasts to factor in reserves
upgrades (our Project Atlas DCF now captures 94% of 2P reserves).
• Macquarie 12-month price target: A$0.45 based on a NAV methodology.
• Catalyst: FY20 result on 24th August
Action and recommendation
• Maintain Outperform. We see 60% upside potential to our NAV-based price
target, which we expect to be realised as SXY delivers on its Surat production
growth, additional customer gas contracts, deleveraging and
reinvestment/capital program

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (17 July 2020)

Telamelo said:


> big linewipe hit in one go @29c ! we're into 29.5c
> 
> SXY target price upgrade:
> • We upgrade FY20e EBITDA by 12% on stronger than expected revenues, and
> ...



SXY closed unchanged @28.5c on Friday, July 17, 2020, on 1.28 times normal volume. It was able to bounce off of its 200 day moving average, an important long-term support line.

https://asx.swingtradebot.com/equities/SXY:ASX


----------



## Telamelo (19 July 2020)

Telamelo said:


> SXY closed unchanged @28.5c on Friday, July 17, 2020, on 1.28 times normal volume. It was able to bounce off of its 200 day moving average, an important long-term support line.
> 
> https://asx.swingtradebot.com/equities/SXY:ASX



Worth checking out link below... as definitely very S_XY indeed!

https://simplywall.st/stocks/au/energy/asx-sxy/senex-energy-shareshttps://simplywall.st/stocks/au/energy/asx-sxy/senex-energy-shares


----------



## Trav. (14 January 2021)

SXY looking pretty good this week, closed above resistance @ $0.355

I was late to the party and entered @ 0.33 but happy to hold and see if it can break $0.40


----------



## Trav. (22 January 2021)

Quarterly out today and front page below.

SXY bouncing between 35 / 37c the last week so hopefully this can give it a little help up to 40c


----------



## greggles (18 October 2021)

Possible takeover of Senex Energy by POSCO International Corporation. Looks like a serious offer as they have been negotiating for a few months with three bids on the table during that time of $4.00, $4.20, and now $4.40.


----------



## Faramir (16 March 2022)

Today shareholders voted in favour of POSCO takeover - nearly 94% in favour.

$4.60 per share or 57.5 cents before 8:1 consolidation. The average of my very small holding is nearly 34 cents.

Only this offer was made nearly 5 months later 😥



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02499256-2A1363105?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


Shareholders get paid out on April Fools day.

For a long time, I felt stupid putting money into this stock. Like a frozen deer looking into car headlights, I rode the ups and downs over the past 7.5 years.

Need to wait for April Fools day and hope this is not an April Fools joke. Another Australian asset sold overseas. Another company which was starting to build up its Gas reserves - sold off. SXY recently started paying dividends.


----------



## System (5 April 2022)

On April 4th, 2022, Senex Energy Limited (SXY) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between SXY and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in SXY by K-A Energy 1 Pty Ltd, the subsidiary nominated by POSCO INTERNATIONAL corporation.


----------

